# Best Carburator for '75 2002



## folkshark (May 12, 2013)

Im considering replacing my 32/36 DGAV redline carburetor because it's sassing me when I idle and it's warm. (See my other posts) 

Im looking at the webber site and seeing that there are water chokes and electric chokes. what's the difference? Should I stick with a water choke? How would I power the electric choke? 

Also, what are people preferring the 32/36 or 38 option?
I dont plan on jazzing up my engine, but I'd like a little more oomph if I can.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

There are plenty of places to get power for the electric choke. The DGEV (electric choke) and DGAV (agua/water choke) are both reliable. I always liked the manual choke 32/36. I tried a 38/38 put could not get it tuned properly and went back to the 32/36.


----------



## folkshark (May 12, 2013)

thanks for your responses John!!


----------

